# MKI TT with a 2.5t from a donor RS



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

First of all, Yes please!! Now that that's out of the way, I wanted to start a thread about what could be possible, and what it would take to do it. Obviously the motor, but would you do trans and read diff/Haldex too? I'm sure as more time passes, someone will pull it off. I can't imagine having such a beautiful car with that nasty power plant. I would love to go with a nice e85 tune on that motor, while keeping the MKI love.


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

http://fifteen52.us/

I believe these guys are doing one. Using the VW 2.5 as the base. I didn't see anything on there website, but have been told info may be available at their facebook. 

i don't facespace so can verify it.

cheers


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

*FV-QR*

2.5RS is alot different than the NA 2.5

I have been thinking about doing a 2.5T in my TT but cannot justify it over a bored out 1.8T.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Yes 1552 swapped a VW 5cyl into a TT a while back and were working on a turbo for it I believe.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

I keep thinking about it too, I have a lot of 06a parts but the 2.5 will bolt up to the trans and can use hybrid OEM mounts, and the idea of a turbo-5cyl is just right :thumbup:


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

l88m22vette said:


> I keep thinking about it too, I have a lot of 06a parts but the 2.5 will bolt up to the trans and can use hybrid OEM mounts, and the idea of a turbo-5cyl is just right :thumbup:


So the RS motor would bolt up to our 6spd trans? Then all we would need is the ecu and some tuning right?


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Don't forget the harness and a custom inter cooler and exhaust and chances are you will need the second gen haldex and it's computers as well unless you go with stand alone.


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

I am not sure if the 2.5RS motor has the same bell housing bolt pattern as the 2.5NA. I would assume it does.



PLAYED TT said:


> chances are you will need the second gen haldex and it's computers as well unless you go with stand alone.


Haldex computer is independent of the engine ECU.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

But it gets it's signals from the ecu doesn't it? How else would it indicate wheel spin and such?


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Idk if the ecu works as a pass through, but when I have read about haldex swaps into MK2's people that want to retain the haldex ecu run the wheel speed and yaw sensors.

I am not 100% clear on this or how the wiring works, its just my 5000ft understanding.

not bible but some snippets: http://forums.audiworld.com/archive/index.php/t-1849690.html


Here is a Mk4 swap too, can pull some useful bits out. looks independent.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4176859


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Yeah I'm not100% either. I could give the Bentley a read through, but that's at home. I feel like there is more to swap then just the motor itself and the ecu, but who knows. I guess we'll have to wait and see


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

They communicate through can-bus and you're right the swap would be an absolute wiring/software nightmare and not limited to just the engine bay.

The price tag alone on a 2.5T out of an RS would scare anyone away from sticking it in a mk1. On top of that I'm (not confirmed) sure that it's just a built 2.5L VW NA motor- I mean they share all the other motors between platforms.


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

*FV-QR*

I updated my post looks like most of its done in the ABS controller.

I know the blocks and internals are different I just cant find where I read it. :banghead:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Fuc it. Just do stand alone and convert it to rwd :laugh:


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

Its happening here in the UK..
Audi TTRS engine in a MK1.
Its underway but there are no build threads yet.
The TT Shop is doing the build for a client.
Steve


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

They need to have a build thread for that.


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

*FV-QR*

RS motor INFO http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4414718


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Damn it I can't see the posts on tapatalk.


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

*FV-QR*

2.5 TT-RS uses direct injection, so the head is different.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Makes sense. I'll see it all later when I get out of class


----------



## regal7point5 (Oct 2, 2009)

PLAYED TT said:


> Fuc it. Just do stand alone and convert it to rwd :laugh:


Now you are talking!! Transverse engine, but rear drive...kinda like the opposite of a FWD Passat. I suppose a mechanical coupler could be machined to replace the guts of the Haldex...but would the rear diff hold the power? I guess you could remove the front CV's...the rear output shaft in the trans is always live right?


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Haldex engages and disengages the rear wheels at the rear diff not at the transfer case.

Haldex would be gone if you replaced the clutch pack guts with machined parts. 

The question would be can that small transfer case take big power?


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

That's the only problem. I don't know lol. You could try an A4 or S4 drivetrain I suppose, but there may not be enough room for that


----------



## regal7point5 (Oct 2, 2009)

ejg3855 said:


> Haldex engages and disengages the rear wheels at the rear diff not at the transfer case.
> 
> Haldex would be gone if you replaced the clutch pack guts with machined parts.
> 
> The question would be can that small transfer case take big power?


I guess the question is whether you would be willing to give up the "automatic-ness" of the Haldex vs. having all time RWD. RWD is fun, but in this application it seems there would be a fair amount of drivetrain loss just to do RWD...more than a dedicated RWD system. Just a thought, anyone ever tried BMW rear diffs/housing/etc? 99% sure it wouldnt be bolt in and maybe more trouble than it is worth...but if you need it live, it might be the only way.


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

*FV-QR*

I bet you could call Gary at Peloquin and he could design something for the internals to do a more efficient job of inside the trans to just the x-fer case.

Then get a a S4 rear end and fabricate. Seems like alot of work when AWD gives such good 60' times.


----------



## regal7point5 (Oct 2, 2009)

ejg3855 said:


> I bet you could call Gary at Peloquin and he could design something for the internals to do a more efficient job of inside the trans to just the x-fer case.
> 
> Then get a a S4 rear end and fabricate. Seems like alot of work when AWD gives such good 60' times.


Cool factor, yes...cheap factor, not so much. Amen on the AWD :thumbup:


----------



## chrg-in (Jan 24, 2003)

I wouldn't do it. It will always have electrical gremlins. Just go big turbo and be done. Transplanting such a change will meen you'll have that car till you Die. You'll never be able to sell it when you want to change cars


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Why would you want to change cars?


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

PLAYED TT said:


> Why would you want to change cars?


For real. Why build a dream car to sell it..? I'd never want to sell it. I'd probably want to be buried in it.


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

chrg-in said:


> I wouldn't do it. It will always have electrical gremlins. Just go big turbo and be done. Transplanting such a change will meen you'll have that car till you Die. You'll never be able to sell it when you want to change cars


It be easy as can be to sell. VR6 Mk2's sell all day long. The problem with people who do over the top swaps is they want over the top cash when/if they sell them.


----------



## ManOfManyGTs (Dec 11, 2007)

In the end, its prob easier and cheaper to just buy a used MK2 TT RS.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Prolly haha


----------



## TREKSportMK3 (Feb 1, 2009)

buy one used? check this out:

http://www.autotrader.com/fyc/vdp.j...b&num_records=100&cardist=1977&standard=false

the truth is, 2.5s can be found for CHEAP, like $500 for the whole engine cheap, and they are basically the same. Yes the 2.5tfsi is so much better, but for now and not 10/15 years into the future where its a cheaper engine or car the beefed up 2.5 will do the job. throw in some rods and pistons and you're on your way to making a lot of power and if worse comes to worst you can buy a ttrs crankshaft if you keep breaking the 2.5 ones, but you should be fine. and with megasquirt controlling your engine,that solves all your wiring problems, i think the only thing youd have to worry about would be the engine and tranny, i think Golf2.0t in his mk3 2.5t build thread said he had to trim a lil off both to get them to fit, but nothing important and no issues with it or you could swap to the 02q for a lil beefier transmisson and perfect fit. as far as haldex is concerned, the haldex computer takes in info from sensors that deal with abs, yaw, wheel speed/ slip etc. and has nothing to do with the ecu itself, although with DSG it could be a lil different im not sure bout that, but if youre doing a swap like this, youd want a manual :thumbup:


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

Why not get a 3.2 out of a totaled Audi tt and Turbo it.I think that would be way easier:thumbup:


----------



## TREKSportMK3 (Feb 1, 2009)

3.2 is a lot more expensive than a 2.5, youd have to get a new transmission bc of the bellhousing difference plus the vr6 doesnt flow as well as people think bc of how staggered the cylinders are, tho the 3.2 does breathe, i think the 2.5 can be done for cheaper and the extra 2 grand difference in price could buy you pistons and rods and the turbo (5857 in my mind, or even a 6262). you could buy a stock harness for the 3.2 swap, but if you were going to do all that, why not just sell your tt then buy a 3.2?

as a turbo note, i think a 6262 would work pretty well too as im sure the 2.5 outflows the 2.8 12v vr6 and the 6262 seems to be the turbo of choice for precision vr6 folk


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Why put a VR6 in one if they already come with one? Also you could find a euro 6speed and swap for a fraction of the cost


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

Dame I thought it would be less work and more of a power gain since the 3.2 comes with 250 hp. I understand 2.5 is different and not something that came with the tt off the lot. but the real question is how much is it going to total in the end?? Is it worth it?? And is their any other engines that would be better???


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

01ttgt28 said:


> And is their any other engines that would be better???


4.2:laugh:


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

PLAYED TT said:


> 4.2:laugh:


Lol I wish while where at it what about a rear engine tt with a Ferrari 355 engine


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

Wow check out this ft with the rs4 gt42


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Wonder how they fit that longitudinally


----------



## TREKSportMK3 (Feb 1, 2009)

01ttgt28 said:


> Dame I thought it would be less work and more of a power gain since the 3.2 comes with 250 hp. I understand 2.5 is different and not something that came with the tt off the lot. but the real question is how much is it going to total in the end?? Is it worth it?? And is their any other engines that would be better???


it really depends what youre looking to do, in all reality stock for stock with ecu upgrades only, the 225 and 3.2 both achieve about 260hp and tq with apr's software and the 1.8t is a proven engine for a lot of hp, the 2.5 is when you wanna be different but still have a really powerful and cheap base engine. for me, id like to do a 2.5t at around 500awhp using a 5857 for good response and power, it would be a fun road car without being too heavy like a vr6, but better tq than a 4cyl.
if you have a tt and want 100 to 150 more hp, def stick with the 1.8t


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2007)

01ttgt28 said:


> Why not get a 3.2 out of a totaled Audi tt and Turbo it.I think that would be way easier:thumbup:


Because a 5-cyl turbo just sounds so right in an Audi coupe 


*Sound clip*


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Because a 5-cyl turbo just sounds so right in an Audi coupe
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10150581476948503


Well it looks pretty sick:thumbup:


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

The 2.5 is already setup for a turbo application, so its down to the fitment and ECU, to worry about.
If you wanna FI a 3.2, there are more issues to deal with, but for 100/150 bhp gain a LPT can be introduced to retain the inlet plenum and fit a head spacer and will set you back about 4/5k.
However if you want big power out of a V6, you need deep pockets.
Steve


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Because a 5-cyl turbo just sounds so right in an Audi coupe


and quote of the day goes to....


----------



## TREKSportMK3 (Feb 1, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Because a 5-cyl turbo just sounds so right in an Audi coupe




you guys used a 5857 in your build tho you said you had it tuned conservatively to 3xxhp, but how high do you think those numbers could be with say MS2, over 500whp on a 5857?

o ya and is that SRI ever gonna be availabe? i know you said you guys were into wheels now but would you still be able to make this in the future, or if you guys don't wanna/can't make it anymore woud you at least be willing to part with some kind of blueprints or in depth pics that could be taken to a machine shop? that SRI is [email protected]$$ looking, wouldn't mind havin one like that one day, beats c2's looks by far


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2007)

TREKSportMK3 said:


> you guys used a 5857 in your build tho you said you had it tuned conservatively to 3xxhp, but how high do you think those numbers could be with say MS2, over 500whp on a 5857?
> 
> o ya and is that SRI ever gonna be availabe? i know you said you guys were into wheels now but would you still be able to make this in the future, or if you guys don't wanna/can't make it anymore woud you at least be willing to part with some kind of blueprints or in depth pics that could be taken to a machine shop? that SRI is [email protected]$$ looking, wouldn't mind havin one like that one day, beats c2's looks by far


Yeah, the 5857 should be good for that kind of power, but ultimately I'm not sure anyone is certain just what kind of flow the 2.5 head is capable of. Would certainly be fun to find out 

With the C2 SRI on the market, we don't see a case for making limited runs of our own. It would cost a lot more than C2's and likely not be any more effective. Trust me, if C2's mani were available when we started this project, that's what you'd see on it right now 

All that being said, we are looking at possibly swapping for an OE TT-RS manifold, so this one may be for sale at one point :beer:


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

All the talk of motor possibilities is making wonder what's possible for Audi with the 2.5 liter. I would like to see them take 2 motors and make a twin turbo v10. Just under 1000 hp with AWD.Mercedes Benz used their straight six that way. That's where their v12 came from. Lol, Twin Turbo or Supercharged V10 5.0. Yes please


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

It sounds great :thumbup: I could sell my SEM alone and have more than enough to get a 2.5 longblock on eBay, holy crap is that tempting...the biggest hurdle would be the wiring, and ultimate cost...can you post up a breakdown of parts/basic pricing? A 5cyl TT is just so right :thumbup:


----------



## TREKSportMK3 (Feb 1, 2009)

warranty225cpe said:


> All the talk of motor possibilities is making wonder what's possible for Audi with the 2.5 liter. I would like to see them take 2 motors and make a twin turbo v10. Just under 1000 hp with AWD.Mercedes Benz used their straight six that way. That's where their v12 came from. Lol, Twin Turbo or Supercharged V10 5.0. Yes please


you do realize the 2.5 is supposedly designed as half of the gallardo engine, and the rs6 has a twin turbo v10, tho not at 1000hp but im sure it can get there checking from apr, they say the rs6 has 597hp and 507tq and their ecu upgrade on 104 octane brings it to 741hp and 779tq tho youd think with a twin turbo v10 you could get a lot more out of the engine than 150hp and 170tq, must have some tiny turbos on em....
funny thing is that the rs6 has more power than the r8, just not as fast


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

A buddy of mine flashed an rs6 and believe me that thing mooooved


----------

